# who got some good ideas?



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

hey there my fellow pfury  .just got a new 40 gallon tank.wondering what kinda of piranha(s).i should get?any and all ideas appreciared.


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

ternetzis, pirayas, and caribes or manueli :rockin:


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I would stay away from pygos and go with a spilo or medinei.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

How many fish are you looking to put in there. No more than 3 I would guess.


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

I would load it up with plants and a few rocks, make it look pretty, then put in a 2 or 3 small spilo's.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

yeah about three or less but not sure wheather to go with a rhom or with some spilos or some piray and caribe?which mixture would be the best??if i should go that way?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Unless you plan on upgrading very soon, dont go with pygos, especially anything but reds, and even 3 reds deserve more than a 40. And with a 40 I would not suggest going with more than 1 spilo, they are harder to shoal than pygos and I believe 3 would need a atleast a 75 to be successful. I think a 40 is perfect for one spilo. You can do whatever you want but please keep in mind the needs of the fish when you make your decission.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

yes this would be only for a period of time.i like to raise my my fish.so when they get bigger and they look nice i can brag.







.to my friends.if i should go with a spilo i will try to get as small as possible or with any other that i pick.


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

I was thinking of maybe them breeding (by putting 2 or 3) but grosse gurke is rightz!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

get a big 6-9" rhom. and use a black garbage bag as a backround.

YEA! :rockin:


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Marco, 
Why would he want to put a big rhom in a 40? I have a average size rhom in a 75 and he seems a tad cramped. I could not picture him in a 40 and he is only 10". If you are going to give advice atleast give it some thought first. ??? And you want to be my latex salesman.


----------

